# تحميل برنامج PDF XChange Viewer Pro 2011 كامل للتعديل على ملفات pdf



## engmmt (25 أبريل 2011)

*

*





*تحميل**برنامج**PDF XChange Viewer Pro 2011 **كامل للتعديل على ملفات **pdf *




*P**DF-XChange Viewer Pro 2.5.195*


























*مميزات البرنامج*





*اضافة نصوص تعليقات او صور على ملفات**pdf* 
*اضافة روابط على النصوص او على الصور فى ملفات** pdf *
*اضافة اختام على الصور او النصوص فى ملفات**pdf*
*حفظ و تصدير الملفات بصيغة**pdf*
*متعدد اللغات**يمكنك اختيار اى لغة غير الانجليزية بسهولة*
*اضافة و تحرير الاشارات المرجعية*
*تحريك الصفحات اثناء التعديل عليها بأداة السحب*
*كما يمكنك طباعة الجداول فى الصفحات و التعديل عليها*
*يمكنك استيراد صفحات او ملفات** pdf **جاهزة او البدء فى مشروع جديد بصيغة**pdf*
*يمكنك من خلال شريط الادوات استخدام كل خواص البرنامج بسهولة دون تعقيد*
*يتوفر على اداة القياس التى تجعل تصميم صفحات**pdf**متوافق مع برامج تشغيل**pdf**مثل مُشغل ادوبى**pdf*
*كما يمكنك تحويل الصور مباشرة و تجميعها فى مستندات**pdf*
*كما يمكنك استيراد ملف نصى بصيغة**txt**جاهز و تحويله مباشرة الى صيغة**pdf*
*كما يمكنك من حزف صفحات معينه لا تريدها فى ملف**pdf*
*و العديد من المزايا اكتشفها بنفسك*​





*

*











*من هنا** PDF-XChange Viewer *​


----------



## engmmt (25 أبريل 2011)

اسف يا شباب الرابط الصحيح

هناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## engmmt (26 أبريل 2011)

*ربنا عليك توكلنا وإليك أنبنا وإليك المصير*​


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 مايو 2011)

برنامج ممتاز جدا جدااااااااااا

بارك الله فيك

وشكرا على تعبك


----------



## mohammedh71 (7 مايو 2011)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## اسامة العبيدي1 (7 مايو 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## اسامة العبيدي1 (7 مايو 2011)




----------



## engmmt (1 يونيو 2011)

*ربنا عليك توكلنا وإليك أنبنا وإليك المصير*​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (9 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engmmt (3 أغسطس 2011)

واتل القرآن وسبح فيه مجتهدا ... فإنه شهر تسبيح وقرآن​


----------



## engmmt (19 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور على هذا البرنامج الرائع واصل اجتهادك


----------



## كيرو عبده (6 أكتوبر 2011)

_تسلم يا غالى_


----------



## محمد الشناوي20 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

عاشت ايدك

على هذا الموضوع

القيم

كل المودة 

والاحترام


----------



## engmmt (11 نوفمبر 2011)

Kaspersky Antivirus & Internet Security 2012 + Serials​


----------



## duosrl (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*يعطيك الصحة والعافية *


----------

